# brine shrimp



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i want to condition my bettas with brine shrimp i got the eggs i only have two bettas to condition how much eggs should i use to get only enough to feed 2 bettas 2x a day


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

1/4 of a teaspoon.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I know I fed some leftovers to my adults before and they'll gobble it up, but why not aim for something a bit bigger? Blackworms are good, expensive, but good.  Or some whiteworms or grindals. And if all fails, frozen will do.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't feed any Blackworms anymore unless I have to put size on fish in a big hurry for a show. I've known to many people that have had big disease problems while feeding Blackworms.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You know I had them too.  So yes, be careful selecting your source and inspect them well before you buy, nevertheless .... the fish go nuts over them.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

when i hatch them should i use water straight from the tap or let it set out for a day to get the clorine out


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Tap is fine.


----------

